# ordering fish in winter



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone buy fish online when it's cold outside? I'm thinking about it, but I work 8-5, & Dr. Foster & Smith said they don't have specific time frames that FedEx or UPS drops the packages off at...

Any tips / suggestions when doing something like this? Too risky?

Thoughts?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

how cold is your winter? here in NYC its like 14 degees F. I wouldnt buy fish if its that cold, even wtih heat packs you run the risk not worth taking.


----------



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

igot2gats said:


> Any tips / suggestions when doing something like this? Too risky?
> 
> Thoughts?


I've never ordered fish through the mail before- but seeing you are from Michigan, I would wait until at least Late April (I'm from the Detroit suburbs). I've ordered live potato seed and bulbs and have tried to get them in March- and it always freezes in route to me. Personally, I think our cold snaps are too unpredictable in the winter for fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try here...Buy Tropical Fish, Goldfish and Aquariums for sale at AquariumFish.net, where you can Shop Online.. You can set up for a Saturday delivery and I think they are much more cheaper than F&S.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's perfectly possible. The thing is Express/Next day shipping. It's the only quarantee that either party (and fishies) have to ensure they arrive safely.

I use heat packs in all my boxes. For shrimp, I still use priority mail. As for the Oto's, they only go out Express at this time. Wouldn't chance it any other way.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have.Its best to make sure the shipper uses express,and ask if they insulate the boxes and use heat packs.If they do ask how many hours the heat pack is good for.Also make sure they have a live arrival guarantee.I personally like to buy from individuals instead of shops.Because the fish are their hobby,and are not mass produced,the shipper will be much more cautious about how they are packed and shipped.Also get a tracking number,so you can watch where the box is.


----------

